# Ariens ST824 '79 or '80?



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi evryone, I am new to this forum and 2 stage sno-throwers. I just bought an Ariens ST824 from craigslist for $400.00. Very well maintained and all works great. The seller said it was a 1979 model but when I looked it up, the '79 is white. This one is black. Can anyone help me out on Id'ing this sno-thro year? :question:

Thanks, Greg

Ariens ST824
M# 924050
S# 017613

Tecumseh 8hp
M# HM80-155128F
S# 9158D


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

924050 is a 1980 model. The black and orange paint scheme began in the 1980 model year. 

Perhaps the seller bought it in late 1979 but it was a 1980 model?


That's a fantastic machine you bought. Welcome!


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Stang said:


> 924050 is a 1980 model. The black and orange paint scheme began in the 1980 model year.
> 
> Perhaps the seller bought it in late 1979 but it was a 1980 model?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Stang. I found the code on the Tecumseh 8hp DOM is June 7, 1979.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Also check out Scot's website if you haven't already. Any information you want to know about these throwers will be there.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yep, thats a 1980!
the color scheme, and the engine serial number both confirm its a 1980.

Engine serial, 9158D, says the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "the 158th day of a year ending in 9".
In this case, "year ending in 9" has to be 1979, because of the snowblower the engine is bolted to. (that model was not made in 1969 or 1989! 

So the engine was made on June 7, 1979. It was then shipped to Ariens and placed on your snowblower, which then went on sale in the Autumn of 1979 as a 1980 model.

Scot


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> yep, thats a 1980!
> the color scheme, and the engine serial number both confirm its a 1980.
> 
> Engine serial, 9158D, says the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "the 158th day of a year ending in 9".
> ...


Thanks sscotsman. Was kind of fun figuring this out. The original owner just passed away and his daughter sold it to me. I can't post a picture for some reason. Maybe I need more posts.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Yup, definitely an '80, just like mine. Enjoy it, as they are a great machine!


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

The_Geologist said:


> Yup, definitely an '80, just like mine. Enjoy it, as they are a great machine!


Thanks and nice one you have. Only got abut 3" today so I just used my '93 Snapper LE3170R thrower. I did put a picture in the Garage section.


----------



## greyno3 (Jan 8, 2017)

The original owners daughter called and said she found the owners manual. WOW! It's the 024449B. I see no date anywhere on it. There is no "Safety Message" printed on it either. Also have the Tecumseh manual dated 2-1-79.#181-167-1. 



http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/24449B.pdf


----------



## pete73 (Jan 23, 2019)

*Thanks*

Just got the exact model st824 924050 (made in 79 but its a 1980 model). My friend did not want to mess with carb issues so gave it to me for a case of beer...lol. For fun I tuned it up put some new carb parts on and it fired right up. Just finished blowing big driveway 7" of snow here in Wisconsin. Thanks to you ... I now have the manual for it! Serial number 9028D so ... 
turns 40 next week ... worked great!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

One of the best blowers ever made IMHO......nice shape for the year as well.......


----------

